# MAC - Adoring Carmine (Holiday Lip and Brush Bags) Swatches- Oct 08



## MAC_Whore (Sep 30, 2008)

Place all your *Adoring Carmine* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Adoring Carmine discussion thread.* 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Adoring Carmine colour story thread.*


----------



## XtinaCMV (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Adoring Carmine Swatches- Nov 08*







Racy:












Adore It:









(It's very sheer)


Adore It is the pinkish red, Racy is the darker red






http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w...igiCam1576.jpg


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Adoring Carmine Swatches- Nov 08*

Adoring Carmine 3 Neutral Lips Set - taken on NW20, no flash:

Order of swatches:
Real Treasure (Lustre)
Soft Spot (Glaze)
My Dear (Lipglass)


----------



## skittishkitty (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Adoring Carmine Swatches- Nov 08*

*3 Rose Lips*


----------



## sherox (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Adoring Carmine Swatches- Nov 08*





packaging =]





4 Face Brushes





Rose Lips Set





Romancin' L/S





To Swoon For L/S





Delicate Crush L/G





Delicate Crush over To Swoon For





L TO R: Romancin', To Swoon For, Delicate Crush

[swatches w/ no base on NC45 skin]


----------



## jenntoz (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Adoring Carmine (Holiday Lip Bags) Swatches- Oct 08*

Rose lips...




with flash




no flash


----------



## damsel (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Adoring Carmine (Holiday Lip Bags) Swatches- Oct 08*


----------



## yummiebitez (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 26, 2008)

Pics are clickable! No flash.

Store Displayer









No flash, under natural sunlight
3 Neutral Lips

















Thanks!


----------



## redshesaidred (Oct 26, 2008)

*MAC* Cosmetics _ADORING CARMINE: 3 ROSE LIPS_
Small drawstring purse of red-orange patent
with wine satin gusset sides. 
Features two full-sized Lipsticks in glossy wine-red packaging: 
To Swoon For and Romancin’; and a mini Lipglass with a glossy wine-red cap in Delicate Crush. 
Limited edition. 
This gift set includes 3 lip items (2 lipsticks, 1 lipgloss).

To Swoon For (Lipstick)
Romancin' (Lipstick)
Delicate Crush (Lipglass)


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi all!  I finally got my Adoring Carmine Rose Lip Bag and I wanted to share some swatches.  These lipsticks are gorgeous and I am so happy with all three colors.  All swatches are done on NW15 skin without any lipliner or lip base.  All pictures taken with the flash.  Enjoy!





Romancin Lipstick (Lustre)





To Swoom For Lipstick (Glaze)





Delicate Crush Lipglass

Thanks for looking!


----------



## KarlaSugar (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## luhly4 (Oct 31, 2008)

*5 eye brushes*


----------



## sexysellerie (Nov 1, 2008)

Rose Lips product pics


----------



## redshesaidred (Nov 2, 2008)

MAC Brush 168SE
Holiday 2008
Adoring Carmine​


----------



## Bluebell (Nov 7, 2008)

Soft Spot (Neutral Lips Set) and Quiet Please:





Soft Spot on the lips (NC15):


----------



## redshesaidred (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Spinderella (Nov 8, 2008)

And another Rose Lip Set:


----------



## neroli_rus (Nov 9, 2008)

1.



2.



3.


----------



## Spinderella (Nov 15, 2008)

Eye Brush Set:


----------



## duckduck (Nov 17, 2008)

Rose Lips:







Neutral Lips:






All Together:






Swatches (Left to right, Top to bottom on NC20 skin): Real Treasure, Soft Spot, My Dear (Lipglass), Romancin', To Swoon For, and Delicate Crush (Lipglass).


----------



## Marberry (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## Meryl (Dec 20, 2008)

I _adore_ neutral Lips!!  (I've been using them before I took the picture)

CLICK:


----------

